# Cmas



## Christi (Nov 21, 2008)

Is everyone ready for Cmas Class . music ???


----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

Already listening to some of it.
Carol of the Bells..ftw.


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Not really ready, I expect I will start listening soon. The only Christmas music I have heard is music in the shops.


Margaret


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

marval said:


> Not really ready, I expect I will start listening soon. The only Christmas music I have heard is music in the shops.


I was wondering whether we'd encounter any _hidden_ Christmas works, Margaret.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I'm never ready for Christmas music, for the most part because it starts around Halloween! It really is rather disgusting, so I always listen to it as little as possible. Besides, the amount I'm forced to listen to is quite enough to fill up the week leading up to Christmas regardless.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

*Baa,* Christmas Humbug, mumble, grumble etc etc etc    

Only kidding mince pies, wine, and headaches


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

HaHa Elgarian,

Well actually it was so well hidden only I could see it.


Margaret


----------



## Christi (Nov 21, 2008)

Christi said:


> Is everyone ready for Cmas Class . music ???


What class . CD 's does everyone here want for Cmas ?


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Christi said:


> What class . CD 's does everyone here want for Cmas ?


Arvo Pärt CD's, of which I have none and have of late become interested in.


----------



## Mendelssohn (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm not the kind of person that will sit next to the fireplace singing Christmas songs doubling a cd with Christmas songs by the local female chorus of World's-Most-Remote-Place village...But i could surely enjoy something like this:




The perfect work of music to hail God in the perfect production!!!


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

What Christmas can be without this. Feel free to sing along.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Christmas has become so commercial here in the US (Egg McNog anyone?) that I can scarcely stand the season. The premise of being joyous just becasue of a time of year is foreign to me. No one, but no one, tells me when to feel joyous -- it tends to have the opposite effect.

However I do sort of like Christmas music if it isn't plasticized with doo-*** and general commercial lameness. My favorite Christmas music is the rare progressive rock pieces like Jethro Tull's "Jack Frost and the Hooded Crow" or Yes' "Run With the Fox" neither of which are really rock, just good.

Of course I could always get into Bach's Christmas Oratorio any time of year.


----------



## Christi (Nov 21, 2008)

[QUOTEOf course I could always get into Bach's Christmas Oratorio any time of year.[/QUOTE] What is that ?


----------



## Mendelssohn (Nov 24, 2007)

Christi said:


> [QUOTEWhat is that ?


Christmas Oratorio (German: Weihnachtsoratorium) BWV 248.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christmas_Oratorio


----------



## ozradio (Oct 23, 2008)

Weston said:


> Of course I could always get into Bach's Christmas Oratorio any time of year.


Listening to this for the first time right now. Mine is from the Brilliant's complete Bach set.


----------

